
Russia to Ban VPN and Proxy Use - Sami_Lehtinen
https://themerkle.com/russia-to-ban-vpn-and-proxy-use/
======
konart
Clickbait or the author just copy pasted this from somewhere.

The bill does not ban VPN or Proxy in any way. The bill is about dealing with
companies providing VPN or Proxy services. From when the new law comes into
power they will have decide - either they a blocking resourses from the
Roskomnadzor's list or they will blocked too.

That being said it has no direct influence on the end user. You can use
whatever you want os long as you know how to. For example hide.me is blocked
right now, still - I'm still using it with no technical or legal issues.

